# First time cat caretaker



## perry (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all, I adopted my first kitty from the Humane Society on Augst 5! She looks a lot like this one: :catmilk

I haven't had a pet since I was a kid, and both of them had died by the time I was in 2nd grade. So this will all be very new to me. I'm a nervous sorta person which will make it all the more interesting for me.

She's about 4 years old and had been in the shelter since January 16. They said she didn't like the kennels too much, so she was in a foster home for a bit then came back and was their "office kitty" for several months. She was already front declawed, fixed, and chipped. They also included a bunch of goodies to help me get started (plastic pet carrier, bed, toys). I also get a free wellness check at a vet and 30 days of pet insurance. 

When I got her home, she went straight under the bed but has pretty quickly warmed up to me. She's even let me hold her and brush her for a minute or so before getting annoyed and running off. They said that is one of her traits -- she's a diva. She knows what she wants and will make herself available when she's ready 

I'll get some pics uploaded and post them shortly. Look forward to learning!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Looking forward to pictures of your diva.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! Looking forward to pictures of the Diva!


----------



## perry (Aug 6, 2011)

Here she is!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats on your new furbaby! Looking forward to seeing pics and hearing more stories.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Having a new cat is always an adventure.


----------



## Diophantine (Aug 7, 2011)

grats! that sounds amazing


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! I love white paws!


----------



## fromage2484 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for taking her in! She's absolutely adorable, and I'm sure she's very grateful to have a good home! Best of luck with her.


----------



## Mofissa (Aug 9, 2011)

hehe she looks like a diva! How exciting to have a new pet  Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm a new owner myself. Good luck =)


----------



## slash3 (Aug 12, 2011)

she really does look like a diva! shes lovely. congrats and good luck.


----------



## Cat23 (Aug 12, 2011)

Shes lovely congrats and good on you for giving her a home x


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She is adorable, I love Gray cats with White.


----------



## MystMoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi recent mom ( three days) of five week old siblings. Polar opposite personalities. Enjoying but unsure


----------

